# Interesting article on vodka



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

https://online.wsj.com/article/SB124000672480430317.html#mod=WSJ_myyahoo_module


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Personally I'm not a fan of any kind of "mixed" drink, except maybe for some light rum in my egg nog. For Vodka I pour it into a glass, add a lemon or lime twist, and drink. It's just a waste of good Vodka (or Bourbon or Scotch) to do add anything else, regardless of how fashionable it is.

To quote Jimmy Buffett:

_I've got my hush-puppies on 
I guess I never was meant for glitter rock and roll 
_
I guess I'm that way in most things, including my drinks. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## clee1982 (Jan 10, 2009)

Always drink vodka straight shot, hung out with too many Russian back in college, that's about the only way they do it.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

clee1982 said:


> Always drink vodka straight shot, hung out with too many Russian back in college, that's about the only way they do it.


Shot of vodka and zakuska for me. It's the only way


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

When I get a rare taste for a Bloody Mary at warm summer evening cocktail time (about twice a year), I use vodka. Otherwise, I never touch it. My 1.75L bottle of Stoli has been around for years. BTW, in the books, James Bond didn't drink the stuff, either, except that one time in Dr. No. Otherwise, he drank his martinis with gin - Boodles, I think. That "vodka martini, shaken not stirred" tradition carried on after Dr. No was a movie invention.

_"Bundy. Al Bundy. I'll have a beer. Shaken, not stirred"._


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> Otherwise, he drank his martinis with gin - Boodles, I think.


A friend prefers Boodle's, so I usually keep it in the house (I prefer Hendrick's). I was surprised at its low price. Has the quality been diminished since it was the alleged favorite of Winston Churchill?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm not a big Vodka drinker (I'm only 5' 11" :icon_smile: ) but almost frozen with a little black pepper ground on the top...!!


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

Andy said:


> I'm not a big Vodka drinker (I'm only 5' 11" :icon_smile: ) but almost frozen with a little black pepper ground on the top...!!


I believe that's the first time I've heard of such a concoction. Is that an personal creation, Andy? Does it have a name?


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> A friend prefers Boodle's, so I usually keep it in the house (I prefer Hendrick's). I was surprised at its low price. Has the quality been diminished since it was the alleged favorite of Winston Churchill?


I never had it in the old days (Fleming was writing in the 50's). I got a bottle for Christmas a few times. It was OK, but lighter and less "ginny" than my favorite, Beefeater.


----------

